# Theaded inserts



## TroyMN (Nov 5, 2011)

I am adding my homemade rails to a Amish built crib. 3-in 1 style crib, day bed, full size. Here are the inserts they used to put it together.








It is OAK and on the internet where I saw this part they said for SOFT wood. I want to keep it close to orginal look "For the Wife", I want to do it right...Also I would like to get a SET of this type of fastener to have when ever I might need. I like the allen insert head Vs a standard slotted head.
What do you recommend?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If that is a thread in type fastener then it should be fine. Just do a few sample holes in some oak scrap to see if the recommended hole size is big enough as the harder oak may require a slightly larger hole.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TroyMN said:


> I am adding my homemade rails to a Amish built crib. 3-in 1 style crib, day bed, full size. Here are the inserts they used to put it together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Troy - You have the flanged hex drive insert. Primary use is for particle board but will work in wood. Leo is right about the hole size needed, use a bit of scrap and experiment. The hole will need to be quite a bit larger to keep from splitting the oak. 
I'm not sure what you mean by a "SET" of these things but you can get them by the box here:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-tapping-threaded-inserts-for-nonmetals/=k4bxes

You may want to take a look at the "High Strength Hex Drive" version on that link.:smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Another potential option may be cross dowel screws. May be easier to install. Simple hole.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=44238&cat=3,41306,45375


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

McFeely's sells a stainless steel threaded insert that is rated for hardwood. http://www.mcfeelys.com/search/stainless+thread+insert


----------



## TroyMN (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. It turns out Homedepot has the same style with and without flange. They worked well. Thanks again for the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TroyMN said:


> Thanks for all the help. It turns out Homedepot has the same style with and without flange. They worked well. Thanks again for the help.:thumbsup:


Glad you found them. You can them them at most Home Centers and hardware stores. The problem is with most of that stuff, is that it is marketed either singlely or in small packages and the per unit price is quite high. ie, McMaster sells the flanged version of that fastener for $7.48/50 or about 15 cents apiece. :smile:


----------



## tlbrooks (Apr 18, 2009)

The McFeely ones are priced per 5 not 50.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

These inserts have deep sharp threads.
http://woodworker.com/8-32x10mm-typ...-452.asp?search=threaded inserts&searchmode=2










 









.


----------

